# UK Spouse visa financial requirement



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I need your help regarding the financial requirement for UK spouse visa. The minimum income threshold is 18,600 pounds annually. I want to know if there is any minimum gross income per month? 

My spouse's Income this year:

June: GROSS: 2.418,23 NET: 1.709,76
July: GROSS: 2.197,15 NET: 1.578,41
August: GROSS: 1.277,06 NET: 1.027,73
Sept: GROSS: 1.277,06 NET: 1.027,73
Oct: GROSS: 1.599,86 NET: 1.226,20
Nov: GROSS: 1.918,63 NET: 1.415,12

If 18,600 pounds is minimum annual income, then monthly it should be minimum 1,550 pounds. As shown above, my spouse's monthly gross income was more than 1,550 pounds except August and September. So, do I need to show 1,550 pounds every month or can I average it? 

Also, does overtime count?

My spouse has got an internal promotion this month. So, on his employer's letter it will be shown that his annual income is 18,600 pounds. I want to know, if I can use his existing payslips or do I need to wait till 6 more months?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NusBD said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help regarding the financial requirement for UK spouse visa. The minimum income threshold is 18,600 pounds annually. I want to know if there is any minimum gross income per month? My spouse's Income this year: June: GROSS: 2.418,23 NET: 1.709,76 July: GROSS: 2.197,15 NET: 1.578,41 August: GROSS: 1.277,06 NET: 1.027,73 Sept: GROSS: 1.277,06 NET: 1.027,73 Oct: GROSS: 1.599,86 NET: 1.226,20 Nov: GROSS: 1.918,63 NET: 1.415,12 If 18,600 pounds is minimum annual income, then monthly it should be minimum 1,550 pounds. As shown above, my spouse's monthly gross income was more than 1,550 pounds except August and September. So, do I need to show 1,550 pounds every month or can I average it? Also, does overtime count? My spouse has got an internal promotion this month. So, on his employer's letter it will be shown that his annual income is 18,600 pounds. I want to know, if I can use his existing payslips or do I need to wait till 6 more months?


In your case your spouse in non-salaried job with varying pay depending on hours worked, overtime and so. As such you don't need a minimum pay of £1,550 a month but the average over 6 months must come to annualised £18,600 gross. If it does, you meet the requirement. In the employment letter it must be stated that your spouse is entitled to overtime.


----------



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

I am the lucky spouse of NusBD.

Currently my gross annual income is a little over £14,600 per annum but after 2 weeks it will be exactly £18,600 per annum as i have had a promotion.

I can get a letter from my company to say i am entitled to overtime i'm sure it wouldn't be an issue. 

1. Is there anything specific to write in that letter? or is there a template i can use to give to my manager to print on company letter-headed paper.

2.is it the case that I can just show these 7 payslips - Jun 2013 to Dec 2013 which will shows i am earning over £18,600 and the letter from my employer?

3. Is there anything else i need with the above for the financial requirement? 

Seems a little to easy?


Many thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You need to wait until you're earning £18,600 for six months before you apply.


----------



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

Confused now....

If you see my last 6 months gross average i am earning over £18,600 per annum. 

June: GROSS: 2.418,23 NET: 1.709,76
July: GROSS: 2.197,15 NET: 1.578,41
August: GROSS: 1.277,06 NET: 1.027,73
Sept: GROSS: 1.277,06 NET: 1.027,73
Oct: GROSS: 1.599,86 NET: 1.226,20
Nov: GROSS: 1.918,63 NET: 1.415,12

if i get a letter from work confirming my new income of £18,600 and latest payslip for december would i not meet the financial requirement?

i am with the same company so it is continuous employment. 

The letter they give confirming my employment role and salary in 2 weeks will state my gross annual income is £18,600 and i have been working for the company the last 3 years.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

AmyD said:


> You need to wait until you're earning £18,600 for six months before you apply.


Read the whole post. He's on non-salaried employment which is calculated differently.

Add up the 6 months of pay slips immediately preceding your application, divide by 6 and multiple by 12. If that's more than £18,600, then you meet the requirement. 

You need 6 bank statements which correspond with the 6 payslips, your contract and an employment letter as Joppa indicated which refers to the overtime.


----------



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you nyclon

My basic salary is £14680 but i have been working additional hours at work. - in two weeks my salary changes to £18,600 per annum exactly. 

I just calculated as per your post above and so far for the 6 months it comes to £21,375.98

I will get the copy of my contract and letter of employment.
I will also get another letter frommy manager to confirm that overtime is allowed and the overtime rates.
My payslips do show each month i have work X amount of hours in overtime and the pay related to that overtime.


one main thing is my bank statements do not show that i have a lot of money left over each month.

Should i be showing a lot of savings?

I am not overdrawn or anything but just had a lot of bills etc the past few months - would that cause an issue? or is it purely to show i am earning over £18,600?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Messiah said:


> thank you nyclon
> 
> My basic salary is £14680 but i have been working additional hours at work. - in two weeks my salary changes to £18,600 per annum exactly.
> 
> ...


They don't care how you spend your money. If you meet the requirement through your salary there is no need to show savings and you don't have to and probably shouldn't to avoid confusing things.


----------



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot, my wife and i appreciate everyone's responses and are very grateful for your assistance. 

nyclon - What did you mean by - " He's on non-salaried employment which is calculated differently."

I do have a salary; and i work overtime each month.

just want to make sure i get everything correct as Amy D's post confused me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just so that you know, Appendix 2 form (dated Nov 2012)which your wife has to complete (or you can do it for her as it relates to your job - download and print out), hasn't yet been revised to take account of latest changes made in 2013 involving non-salaried employment, so you need to be a little creative in filling it in. Give the total income as though it was a salaried employment and then attach a note showing how your 6 monthly pay slips add up to the level required when annualised, as nyclon has shown.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

So, can we apply with the overtime and the average of 6 months? My spouse already got a letter from his manager stating that he is entitled to overtime. So is that enough?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Just make sure that the employment letter makes it clear it's non-salaried (i.e. not fixed salary each month).


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok. Thanks a lot.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

does anyone have a sample of a property inspection report? it would be of great help!!


----------

